# two new projects



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
I'm all done with my solar project and my yard light project 
And I must admit I'm pleased with the outcome of both. My small solar system 780 watts works great and I'm keeping my yard 
lit up on only 9 watts. And the light can be switched to solar in just a few minuets 

I'm going to start two new projects and if no one has a problem with it I'm going to post both of them here
since they are solar related. 

I'm sure I'm going to run into problems and I will be looking for advice
For those of you that think you see any potential problems that I might run into let me here it I am not offend by it.
I would rather have time to think a problem over before I have it. So if you see a problem coming speak up!!
And I'n not a smart ass but I will post my solution to the problems and you guys let me know what you think. 
criticism can be a good thing sometimes. 

One project will be a complete water system with 12 volt pumps that will run off the solar set up. 

If anyone thinks I am over posting or getting adenoid by my post just let me know and I will back off. 

The other will be a winter time ambient air refrigerator that stays cold from pumping in out side cold air..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

please edit with project A and project B mate

12v water pump your biggest issue will be maintaining pressure and start up loads of the pump, 

so my advice here, spend some time learning about pumps and how they actually work (instead of going a kit or a water feature one) 

the other project seems quire simple, your playing around with airflow (no good to me) look at underground as a option, as it gives you natural cooling anyway, and operating temps of fans, I really can't see you having many road blocks in this, but keep posted


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> please edit with project A and project B mate
> 
> 12v water pump your biggest issue will be maintaining pressure and start up loads of the pump,
> 
> ...


I'm going to start two new threads one for each project.

I usually work on two projects at the same time because it is so far to get any parts
when I need parts for one project I switch to the other project until I need parts for it also and get them all at once. Or if I get stumped on a problem
I think about it while I work on the other project.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

that's cool, I do the same thing otherwise I'm overwhelmed with a few dozen unfinished projects


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

"If anyone thinks I am over posting or getting *adenoid* by my post just let me know and I will back off.

You are getting a bit too tonsil for my taste.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

looking forward to your reports


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I think your ok Budget prep


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

BP not sure what pressures are trying to achieve but I us the Flojet 03526 144A Triplex Diaphragm 3526 Series Automatic Water System Pump for our camping needs. The Flojet will provide up to 45 psi and plenty of water for showers. I use a 12 v 18amp battery and it will provide enough power to run the pump for the whole trip. It’s also pressure on demand.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Tennessee said:


> BP not sure what pressures are trying to achieve but I us the Flojet 03526 144A Triplex Diaphragm 3526 Series Automatic Water System Pump for our camping needs. The Flojet will provide up to 45 psi and plenty of water for showers. I use a 12 v 18amp battery and it will provide enough power to run the pump for the whole trip. It's also pressure on demand.


I was going to use two of the flo-jet. They are pressure on demand I may need to figure out how to change that if I use the original 
tank from the well set up. 


with pressure on demand does the mean that like if it is set at 45 psi there is no waiting until it goes down to a lower 
pressure? Like it will kick on soon as a 1/2 pound is lost? I would like to have a variance of about 10 pounds.


----------

